# Fleece Liners



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, what I want to know is, where in the world do you get your fleece from to make your liners lol?
I've heard about going to Dollartree and Goodwill stores, well that would be brilliant if I was from America  (Im from the UK )

Thanks


----------



## zombunny (Dec 9, 2008)

Fabric stores


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

No idea where my nearest one is lol


----------



## Corrie (Feb 4, 2009)

Like zombunny said, fabric stores- it often costs £5 a meter so it can also sometimes be more cost effective to buy fleece blankets (which also cost around £5).

There's some pink stripey ones in the car section at ASDA near me at the moment for £4.99. They're also sold at ALL the service stations along the motorways. You can get some good deals and patterns.

If you have an IKEA near you they have some really cheap plain coloured fleece blankets!

If not, try ebay or an online fabric store!

I just made up some hammocks out of a 'Hannah Montana' blanket I found for £3.


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

Corrie said:


> Like zombunny said, fabric stores- it often costs £5 a meter so it can also sometimes be more cost effective to buy fleece blankets (which also cost around £5).
> 
> There's some pink stripey ones in the car section at ASDA near me at the moment for £4.99. They're also sold at ALL the service stations along the motorways. You can get some good deals and patterns.
> 
> ...


Ahah! ASDA here we come , hopefully they will have some blankets but all the times Ive been up there, I havnt seen any  :-\

IKEA is quite a drive away from me so I'll check up ASDA but if theres not any up there I'll have a look around a few shops and then on Ebay 

Thanks ;D


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

Grr, ASDA didnt have any 
So, I went into the _bargain_ shop opposite it, and they wanted £9 for a small fleece?! No way!
I'll buy some off ebay or look somewhere else.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I get mine from Abakhan online store (google abakhan fabric) it's approx £5 per meter, and £5 shipping regardless how much you buy.


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks ;D


----------



## redd1800 (Mar 16, 2008)

In the UK Primark (Pennies in south of Ireland) you can get fleece blankets for £2. They measure roughly one and a half metres squared.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Personally, I prefer the good quality fleece for my liners. I used to use the Primark fleece but I found it didn't absorb as well as the polar fleece. Now I still use them - but balled up and left in the cage for the rats to chew and nest with.


----------



## Ky_Zack (Feb 14, 2009)

does the UK not have phone books? If it's not under 'fabric' look for 'textile' the fancy word for fabric. Every decent sized city will have some kind of fabric store. What about arts 7 crafts stores. We ('mericans) have Hobby Lobbey & MIchaels arts & crafts. They should both have some fabric...


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

The fabric stores I know (small ones, and I live in a city - it's all we have) charge in excess of £8-9 per meter of fleece. It makes more sense to buy fleece online, especially as I buy in bulk


----------



## Corrie (Feb 4, 2009)

Yaeh, i'm quite lucky to have a small haberdashery/fabric shop near me but they do seem to be dying out! You seem to be more likely to find fabric shops in small villages like the one near me than in a big city. I guess a lot have closed down as they're not so needed as less and less people make their own stuff. Online does seem to be the best bet, and you get more choice of pattern.

I just ordered some 'flying pigs' fleece. i reckon that'll look great in my boys cage! http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280325944553


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have some of that, Corrie! It looks cool (I was going to make cubes out of it until my sewing machine bust on me) although purple pigs are quite the oddity lol


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ration1802 said:


> I have some of that, Corrie! It looks cool (I was going to make cubes out of it until my sewing machine bust on me) although purple pigs are quite the oddity lol


Oh no, how are you going to cope without the sewing machine lol


----------



## zombunny (Dec 9, 2008)

Ration1802 said:


> The fabric stores I know (small ones, and I live in a city - it's all we have) charge in excess of £8-9 per meter of fleece. It makes more sense to buy fleece online, especially as I buy in bulk


Fleece doesn't have to be expensive if you know where to look. Most fabric stores have a "remnant bin" where they sell small leftover cuts of fabric (usually half a yard to a yard) for half price. That's where I get most of my fleece, and it's super cheap.


----------



## Ky_Zack (Feb 14, 2009)

If you can find a fabric store ask for scraps, or 'remnants', they will be leftover pieces from an end of a bolt (bolt is a big spool of cloth). Or ask if they keep discontinued patterns in a certain place. Once they can't reorder a pattern they will often discount them greatly to be rid of it.


----------



## Mushinronsha (May 5, 2009)

I've been going to craft/fabric stores, and looking at their remnants, but so far I haven't found any fleece. What is a good price for a yard off the bolt? 

Also, I know when you get a yard, they cut you a piece with the length being 1 yard, but what is the width?


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

Mushinronsha said:


> I've been going to craft/fabric stores, and looking at their remnants, but so far I haven't found any fleece. What is a good price for a yard off the bolt?
> 
> Also, I know when you get a yard, they cut you a piece with the length being 1 yard, but what is the width?


Usually about 44 inches (1.2 yards)


----------



## Mushinronsha (May 5, 2009)

Mushinronsha said:


> What is a good price for a yard off the bolt?


I found some gray fleece at walmart for $2 a yard. Is this a good price? Do you think 2 yards would be enough to line my Double unit FN?


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

That sounds like a very good price to me. At that price maybe you should get enough to make several sets of liners so you can change them out and not have to do laundry as often.


----------

